# Denzel Washington:"Put...God...first."



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

In his Dillard commencement address this year:


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Denzel is one of my favorite actors and now I really respect him. For a Hollywood actor to make that speech is outstanding. 

He gave an outstanding message. Thanks for the post.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Yet he continues to take part in movies that involve sex, ****, drugs, alcohol, and vulgar language.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*The word of God is clear.*

*Ephesians 5:11*
And have no fellowship with the unfruitful works of darkness, but rather reprove them.

*Joshua 24:15*
And if it seem evil unto you to serve the Lord, choose you this day whom ye will serve; whether the gods which your fathers served that were on the other side of the flood, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land ye dwell: but as for me and my house, we will serve the Lord.

We can't have one foot in the world and one foot in the kingdom of God.


----------

